# Ständig Win7 Bluescreens



## muhgeneral (22. November 2009)

*Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Hallo,

hab seit letzter Woche Win7 auf meinen neuen PC 

_AMD Phenom 955, 
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, 
OCZ Platinum Low-Voltage 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-20 
ATI Radeon 3450 (Warte noch auf die 5870)_

laufen und leide unter den ständigen Bluescreens. Alle paar Stunden kommt einer. Beim Spielen, Beim Surfen,...

Mal dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mal dieser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab schon versucht mich über Google schlau zu machen aber hab nichts gefunden. CPU läuft auf 35Grad, und die Graka sollte ja auch nicht schuld sein. Weiß jmd von euch woran das liegen kann?

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Tequila (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt und zum ersten problem hab ich das gefunden:
tcpip.sys Problem unter WinXP - Forum - CHIP Online
-> wahrscheinlich filesharing ö.ä. problem
evtl. aber auch veralteter treiber

zum zweiten problem gab es keine eindeutigen antworten, es kam meistens immer nur die gleiche hilfeseite raus: Bug Check 0x21: QUOTA_UNDERFLOW
-> würde sagen am besten windoof 7 neu installieren und alle treiber aktualisieren

lg tequila


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

ja denke mal das solltest du versuche. Was für ein OS hattest du vorher drauf? kein oc?.


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Also zu deinem ersten Problem habe ich diese Lösung gefunden.
Stop 0x000000D1 Error Message When You Turn Your Computer Off

und zu deinem zweiten Problem diese hoffentliche Lösung.
QUOTA_UNDERFLOW

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vista/798038-windows-7-driver_irql_not_less_or_equal.html


----------



## muhgeneral (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Danke für die Tipps. Ob es was geholfen hat kann ich noch nicht sagen, denke und hoffe aber schon.


----------



## Genghis99 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Ich habe den Verdacht, das es manchmal ein Problem gibt, wenn bei Intel CPU EIST im Bios deaktiviert ist, aber die Energiesparfunktionen von W7 trotzdem darauf zugreifen um den Prozessortakt/Vcc im Sparbetrieb zu senken.
Zumindest hab ich da schon seit der Betaphase den einen oder Anderen kleineren "Hänger" provozieren können.

Könnte auch für AMD zutreffen, mit Q'nQ gabs schon unter Vista Probs ...


----------



## muhgeneral (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Und der Spaß geht weiter 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal etwas neues. Hatte jetzt lange Zeit WinXP und war extrem zufrieden, wünschte das selbe könnte ich von Win7 behaupten.

@Genghis99: Denke nicht dass es was mit der Energiesparfunktionen zu tun hat da es einfach so während dem normale Betrieb passiert.


----------



## muhgeneral (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Und grad noch einen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendigo (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Wie bekomme ich es denn hin, dass der Bluescreen etwas länger zu sehen ist?

Hab dieses We Win7 drauf gemacht und hatte 2 Bluescreens. Allerdings war es unter Vista auch nicht besser.


----------



## Painkiller (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Bei sovielen Bluescreens würd ich dir raten W7 nochmal sauber zu deinstallieren und ordentlich zu installieren.

Und lass beim Installieren keine USB-Geräte wie Moblie Platten oder so ein Zeug dran.

Dannach lässt du sofort von Windows Update die neuesten Updates draufmachen...

Und natürlich die aktuellen Treiber für die Hardware, und damit meine ich nicht die CD-Versionen was dabei waren. Sondern des aktuellste aus dem Internet.


----------



## fpsJunkie (24. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Stell den RAM mal auf 800 Mhz.
Das könnte evtl. helfen da viele Gigabyte-MBs der UD3-Reihe damit Schwierigkeiten haben.


----------



## muhgeneral (25. November 2009)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

So ich habs gefunden. Der Treiber der Mobo-Cd war die Ursache. Hab jetzt einen vom Win-Update gealden und jetzt rennts super!


----------



## Blood.Wild (9. August 2010)

*AW: Ständig Win7 Bluescreens*

Hallo,
Ich hatte seit gestern Abend das selbe problem, Bluescreen und eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich habe dann kurz nach dem Acer Bildschirm F2 gedrückt, dann F8 um weitere Startoptionen zu erhalten und dort "Windows mit den letzten funktionierenden Einstellungen starten" (So ähnlich  ) gestartet.

Als ich mich dann angemeldet habe hat Norton 360 einen Trojaner ekannt und sofort gelöscht

Nachdem ich dann einen ausführlichen Virenscan gemacht habe wurden auch die letzten Schädlinge entfernt und es läuft alles flüssiger als je zuvor


----------

